# Fishing boat construction



## Iain Crosbie

Here is a link to an interesting film showing the construction of a wooden boat, possibly at Weatherheads of Cockenzie/Port Seton.

http://www.sabsonline.com/DisplayItem.aspx?itemid=00000045

There are some other interesting films on the same site with marine content.


----------



## caledonia2006

Thanks for sharing Ian, a very enjoyable piece of history. Derek


----------



## grahamtowa

The link doesn't work on my computer, but if it's a short film called "Build Me Straight", then it's at Weatherhead and Blackie's yard at Port Seton around 1964.


----------



## Iain Crosbie

grahamtowa said:


> The link doesn't work on my computer, but if it's a short film called "Build Me Straight", then it's at Weatherhead and Blackie's yard at Port Seton around 1964.


Yes, that's the one


----------



## grahamtowa

Thanks. I have a copy on video somewhere, one of the Weatherheads lent me a copy to tape a good few years ago.


----------



## caledonia2006

grahamtowa said:


> The link doesn't work on my computer, but if it's a short film called "Build Me Straight", then it's at Weatherhead and Blackie's yard at Port Seton around 1964.


Try this website, and click on - build me straight. http://www.sabsonline.com/SearchResults.aspx?q=Build Me Straight&c=0&l=0&a=0&d=0

Cheers Derek


----------



## Iain Crosbie

Try this link:
http://ssa.nls.uk/film/6753


----------

